# Waiting for TP more than a year



## Sandy1984126 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I applied for a live partner TP on 20, March, 2014. It is been more than a year now. 

I did not hear anything from home affairs, recently every time I call them, been told that their system is down, not able to check it. Today when I call again, they told me that they no longer have the system to check the permit status, they give me a number to call, but it never have anyone to pick up.

Is anyone experience the same thing and what is the next step i should take?

Thank u very much !


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Sandy1984126,

I am so sorry to hear that 

I think you should contact an immigration lawyer.
They will be able file papers with the court on your behalf and compel DHA to respond.


----------



## Sandy1984126 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank u ! I shall do that !


----------



## Icon (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Sandy

Have you been able to findy any luck with your pending application? If not,do you have a duplicate file (what you submitted for your application) I may be able to assist.

Icon




Sandy1984126 said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for a live partner TP on 20, March, 2014. It is been more than a year now.
> 
> I did not hear anything from home affairs, recently every time I call them, been told that their system is down, not able to check it. Today when I call again, they told me that they no longer have the system to check the permit status, they give me a number to call, but it never have anyone to pick up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephlau (Jan 10, 2016)

Icon said:


> Hi Sandy
> 
> Have you been able to findy any luck with your pending application? If not,do you have a duplicate file (what you submitted for your application) I may be able to assist.
> 
> ...


Hi Icon

I am going to thesame thing? Do you think you can help still?


----------

